# New bow recommendation



## rudytail10 (Feb 29, 2012)

Going to buy a new bow soon and was wanting some feedback on what to get. I have a Matthews switchback. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm interested also. Looking for a used bow but may buy new.


----------



## Muddy_Bottom (Oct 9, 2016)

Rudy, what price range are you wanting to stay in? The big 3 pro shop flagship bows are in the 1500-2000 range. Are you brand loyal? You looking for speed,forgiveness,quiet,no handshock? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10 (Feb 29, 2012)

Muddy_Bottom said:


> Rudy, what price range are you wanting to stay in? The big 3 pro shop flagship bows are in the 1500-2000 range. Are you brand loyal? You looking for speed,forgiveness,quiet,no handshock?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking for light fast and quite. Not loyal to any brand. Wanting best bag for the money. No price range just best bow that people have had experience with. Most expensive is not always the best. I have only shot the switchback.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy_Bottom (Oct 9, 2016)

Ok so I'm not brand loyal but I do tend to stay in what I call the big 3(Mathews,Hoyt,Bowtech). I used to be a die hard bowtech shooter however with some limb quality issues the last couple years I have ventured out. I now shoot the Mathews halon 6. It is smooth drawing with a good valley and wall, fast (342/[email protected]% letoff),quiet, and accurate with a short axle to axle (30") BUT many people think the bow is heavy and for sake of argument it is. But in turn you get a very quiet stable bow. Mathews came out with a 32" axle to axle version this year. The Mathews no cam was very popular. Hoyt's new flagship for this year is their pro defiant available in the aluminum and carbon versions. The aluminum bow is lighter than the halon and the carbon is lighter than the aluminum pro defiant. They are a touch slower but minimal (332fps) the draw is smooth and shoots very quiet the only drawback in my opinion is you feel a little more hand shock because of the lack of weight axel to axel is 30 1/2" . Bowtech came out with the reign in a 6" and 7" brace height and 32 5/8 axel to axle. Well balanced shoots great fast (340-350) and little to none hand shock. Elite archery has proven to be a good bow company as well. There are many more bows and brands that I have not named I just named you the top ones that I have sold or been asked about. I have shot almost all of the new lineup from midpriced to flagship. Bows now days are so technologically advanced at any price point it's hard to make a bad choice it is all in what feels best to you and which you shoot best. I am associated with a pro shop in the Houston area but it is not a sponsor so I'm not trying to create any wake. If you have anymore questions feel free to message me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10 (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks for the info


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chief1008 (Sep 20, 2011)

The Mission Ballistic is worth a look. Light, quiet, and very accurate. With a Ripcord drop away and Accel accu-touch HD single pin slider you can put it together for less than $1k. Has the Mathews warranty and quality.


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

How's the PSE brute Lte?

I'm looking in the $500-$600


----------



## Muddy_Bottom (Oct 9, 2016)

The brute is a very strong contender in that price range. Good speed smooth draw cycle. You will notice a little handshock in the bow but a good stabilizer will help with that. Great bang for the buck bow for sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks Muddy, I shot the PSE and it did have some handshock. I did like though. I am going to shoot a Hoyt next and see how it feels.


----------



## jdquint (Jun 11, 2014)

*New Bow*

I shoot a PSE Dream Season Decree. it shoots 355 fps. When it comes to bows PSE makes a very affordable and extremely fast bow, depending on the series and model you get. i have been very happy with PSE and right now there are some pretty good deal on Ebay on 2014/2015 left over bows in some shops.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I shot the Matthews Halon 6 32" a couple weeks ago. Incredibly smooth, no jump what so ever in the hand. One of the best feeling bows I've shot in a long time. 2nd favorite is the Hoyt Nitrum 30.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

I was recently in the same position getting back into the sport this year and looked at several bows that would fit me and my capability as a shooter. There's so many good bows to choose from. Most pro shops tend to lean towards one brand or another so it's hard to get a good non bias opinion. I really liked the Bowtech's even though the local shop pushes Mathews and Hoyt. At my current ability and strength the Bowtech Prodigy was a good choice with the Power Shift system. Since I'm working on accuracy and form I have the choice of let-off, ease of pull, and draw weight. The bow pulls extremely smooth while at the highest weight setting, relatively easy pull at 85% let-off. With improved ability over time I have the option to change draw settings which will improve the overall speed. I don't know if I'll actually change the settings though while averaging 299fps (graphed) with 100gr tips and CE Maxima 350's. I'm sure I could get it into the 330's but will sacrifice more important areas in the process. Good luck with your search and don't look back after the decision.


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

After shooting a few different brands I bought a PSE Brute Lite. Extremely happy with it and can't wait to go hunting. Very smooth and didn't notice much hand shock.


----------



## JustBilling (Mar 19, 2012)

Give Xpedition a try. Very smooth and quite. I shoot a Z7 extreme now and my next bow will be Xpedition Xplorer SS. So many bow companies now are making great bows but this is noticeably smoother and quieter.


----------



## vette74 (Oct 11, 2009)

I just bought a bear arena 34 and love it.


----------

